# CHEAP gaming intel converting..should i?



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

well i got 150$ to spend lol..

I'm soooo sick and tired of getting horrible FPS in source ETC.. i mean when i say 30fps i dont mean it stays that way, surely it is around 60 AVG and 100 avg in dust2 etc..

but i want something STABLE flat out 60 in all source games(nothin more/nothin less)


i see this CHEAP dual core intel, the E2180 and its quiet overclockable(seen 3.0)


so im wondering if i should pick that up with a p5-ne?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138116
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116069
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233001 + http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233019

Good combo


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

is that processor even 65 ?

i can also sell some of my amd parts to get slighter betr.. 


im keep deciding wether to stick with amd or move on to intel. if i choose to upgrade amd

i might get the 570sli lt k9msi and a powersupply.. then when i recieve tax money i can get another 8800gt


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 14, 2008)

I updated it to a E1600 so you can get a Xigmatek cooler with it and OC it to 3ghz. I know Jr has his at 3ghz or 2.8ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2008)

I doubt you will get much better than an AMD 6K going lower end C2D. Stick with what you got IMO. 

Can you give me a CPUz screenshot?

EDIT: Shadowfold, so far Ive gotten my e1200 at 3.5Ghz=8x438 game stable but not 3dMark06. You also have $150 to work with?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2008)

MMk, and what dram timings? There is something wrong here .....


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

i wish i can find it out for u, i have no clue how to find it.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry for the double posting


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2008)

This is what I would do because this is for gaming.

Find a cheap SLi AM2 motherboard, and another 8800GT.

This should be in your budget, and solve your problems.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128014
+
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65301


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah i don't know why you're saying source games are giving you bad performance, seems like another issue aside from the chip to me.  I've got a 5000Be at 3.46 and even when i was at 3.0 i never had any lag issues.  work on bring up the ram speeds and doing some work with timings.  If you have CS:S can you run a stress test at 1280x1024 all settings max 8x aa and give a screeny of your scores??


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 14, 2008)

well i think that answers the question with the ram, says you're only running single channel?? is this true?/ if so they you may wanna drop to 2 gigs if you have to and run dual channel, it will give you a huge boost in performance.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2008)

Definitely would help ALOT if you tried to drop your timings a little. How is that ram configured? 3x1GB+1x512?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> This is what I would do because this is for gaming.
> 
> Find a cheap SLi AM2 motherboard, and another 8800GT.
> 
> This should be in your budget, and solve your problems.



I like the way you think DM, but I cant seem to make that idea work budget wise. He does only offer $150 to complete his quest!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I like the way you think DM, but I cant seem to make that idea work budget wise. He does only offer $150 to complete his quest!



Ebay and fourms are your friends

I'm sure one of us has a AM2 sli board to sell for 50 bucks or so.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 14, 2008)

Damulta said:


> Ebay and fourms are your friends
> 
> I'm sure one of us has a AM2 sli board to sell for 50 bucks or so.



I do agree it can be done, but he does need to find some really sick deals to get it done. I myself would try SLI on 8800GT's, after the fun the 7600GT's lead to. And I have to say if the 8 series scales half as well as the 76's did, his frame rates will skyrocket.

I also do have to admit that his system should be capable of these things now, I would have thought. 60FPS in steam isn't asking a lot out of his hardware. I have to agree and say run 2 GB in dual channel and see if then the FPS don't jump up.

Nice find BTW Jr.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I do agree it can be done, but he does need to find some really sick deals to get it done. I myself would try SLI on 8800GT's, after the fun the 7600GT's lead to. And I have to say if the 8 series scales half as well as the 76's did, his frame rates will skyrocket.
> 
> I also do have to admit that his system should be capable of these things now, I would have thought. 60FPS in steam isn't asking a lot out of his hardware. I have to agree and say run 2 GB in dual channel and see if then the FPS don't jump up.


I think his system should be able to as well. BUT there are somethings were two cards like this can solve issues like this.

Another GT would be better than another CPU.

I don't think that he would have to find some sick deals, that's what it's worth at the moment with what's out there.IMO


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

i got 150$ online currency via paypal.. i got 200$ cash so with the cash i will go to best buy and get extras

and i got a 40 amp 700watt xvs that made my head hurt.. it wouldnt make a stable sli

what if i get 2 8500gt and sli boost mobo?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> i got 150$ online currency via paypal.. i got 200$ cash so with the cash i will go to best buy and get extras
> 
> and i got a 40 amp 700watt xvs that made my head hurt.. it wouldnt make a stable sli
> 
> what if i get 2 8500gt and sli boost mobo?



it would work for sli 8800gt


---
 2 8500gt and sli boost mobo
----
worse than what u have


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2008)

Jinho, I can sell my old Abit board cheap if you want it. PM or AIM me.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

what should my timer be.. i need to change this in bios corecT?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes, jinho. All timings would have to be changed in bios, see if you can get 4-4-4-12 stable at that dram speed.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

well it was a 8 8 8 18...


i lowered it to 44412


----------



## FatForester (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea, it's gotta be your ram timings or configuration. 3.5 gb isn't very nice for timings or speed, so try it with only 2gb in dual channel and see how it goes. "Upgrading" from a X2 6000+ to an e2180 is only a lateral move, I'd stick with what you got and find where the problem is. Heck, my 3500+ with an X800XT ran CSS without any problems, there's gotta be something screwing with your system.


----------



## Darren (Jul 14, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> well i got 150$ to spend lol..
> 
> I'm soooo sick and tired of getting horrible FPS in source ETC.. i mean when i say 30fps i dont mean it stays that way, surely it is around 60 AVG and 100 avg in dust2 etc..
> 
> ...



It's a pointless upgrade, if you can't get decent frame rates on your current rig no amount of upgrading will help. If you can't get 60 FPS in source games with a AMD 6000+/8800 GT obviously your system is configured poorly or something is eating up resources. 

The E2180 is slower than the 6000+ X2 and even if the E2180 is overclocked heavily to 3.0 Ghz it wouldn't be noticeably faster (if at all). The 8800 GT equivalent to the ATI 3870 and 9600 GT so upgrading to either card will not give you a performance increase.

I'd advise you get Tri-core Phenom or cheap Quad Phenom so you can increase processor performance and your keep existing motherboard. If you want to see a big graphics performance boot you should consider the ATI 4850.


----------



## zithe (Jul 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138116
> +
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116069
> +
> ...



That's a Celeron DC, which loses to a Pentium D, which sucks. Pentium D didn't near compete with AMD's FIRST dual cores. The OP's CPU kills that intel. Intel has nothing good below $110, and AMD does.

I'd give overclocking that CPU a shot. Just go as high as the current voltage will let you.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah a phenom or a sli board w/ another gt in the future seems like your best bet. Or get rid of the gt and go for the 4870, like others have said. If your gonna go intel wait until you have more to do it w/, cause a low range proc won't really be an upgrade.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

i dont notice the difference with the dram lowred


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2008)

Zithe, please be aware, with myself being an e1200 owner, that they do not suck. Granted they are definitely not the best. 

I am comparable to a 5kBE@3.2Ghz. SuperPI 1M 20seconds, 144k in Aquamark3, ~2700 Cpu score in 3dMark06.  

I wouldn't say that's bad for $50. ALTHOUGH, the AMD 6000+ is better. 

EDIT: Really jinho? Very peculiar. . . .

What resolution are you gaming at?

Oh and thank you for that post Darren. Something I have been trying to tell him.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 15, 2008)

LCD 1024 by 1xxx


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2008)

Very very odd. Run a before and after test of 2x1GB in dual channel and your current config. Report back results if you dont mind.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 15, 2008)

roger that ! my avg for the 3.5gig is 220fps.


----------



## zithe (Jul 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Zithe, please be aware, with myself being an e1200 owner, that they do not suck. Granted they are definitely not the best.



Sorry. I'm a bit obsessive about getting the most out of money. XD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 16, 2008)

zithe said:


> Sorry. I'm a bit obsessive about getting the most out of money. XD



20 second SuperPI for $50 is damn well worth it. Half the cost of a 5kBE and performs about the same.


----------



## zithe (Jul 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> 20 second SuperPI for $50 is damn well worth it. Half the cost of a 5kBE and performs about the same.



Sorry. What's SuperPi? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103221 HIGHLY doubt it's faster than that

From what I'm seeing, SuperPi is useless as a benchmark. If he's going to be gaming I highly doubt the celeron is going to be an upgrade.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 16, 2008)

zithe said:


> Sorry. What's SuperPi?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103221 HIGHLY doubt it's faster than that


The celeron e1200 is faster ....



zithe said:


> From what I'm seeing, SuperPi is useless as a benchmark.


Tell that to Coolaler, the person that just broke the world record 1M run with a 6Ghz e8600.



zithe said:


> If he's going to be gaming I highly doubt the celeron is going to be an upgrade.



I never suggested a Celeron DC e1k as an upgrade.


----------



## zithe (Jul 16, 2008)

*cough cough* http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/celeron-e1200_8.html#sect0
That CPU fails. XD

The 4400+ beat the E1200. Maybe not the E1600.  5200+ fares decently against the E4500. XD



JrRacinFan said:


> Tell that to Coolaler, the person that just broke the world record 1M run with a 6Ghz e8600.


Someone holds a record in 3dmark. Does that make the test reliable? No.
This is a synthetic benchmark, right? Synthetic benchmarks are unreliable and don't accurately showcase the potential of your hardware.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 16, 2008)

zithe said:


> *cough cough* http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/celeron-e1200_8.html#sect0
> That CPU fails. XD



that probably has everything to do with catch not to mention that if that proc was OC'd it would laugh at everything upto and past the 6400+ procs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 16, 2008)

zithe said:


> *cough cough* http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/celeron-e1200_8.html#sect0
> That CPU fails. XD
> 
> The 4400+ beat the E1200. Maybe not the E1600.  5200+ fares decently against the E4500. XD



You can keep all the coughs to yourself, those tests without a doubt were run at stock clocks.










Also, here is a couple links:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=605032&postcount=2932
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=815401&postcount=4191

EDIT: Also if you look at that graph, I score exactly straight on that graph with the Celeron @ 3.4Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

Me and JR have ran some benchmarks he has the E1200 i have the 5KBE. The E1200 when both of us are clocked to out max the E1200 outperforms the 5KBE .

here is my Super PI at alittle over 3ghz. JR could you please post yours at 3ghz and we both can run CPU mark and post out scores.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 16, 2008)

That's with single channel ram 1GB & a very relaxed overclock.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks JR here are my other scores as you can see the E1200 is faster then the BE


----------



## zithe (Jul 16, 2008)

When I get my crossfire board and my x2 5400+ I'll overclock it til I can't go on and give that SuperPI a shot. In the meantime, I'll run it on my current CPU. A Celeron D. XD!!

Edit: Came across new opportunities. Going Intel. :3


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

here is 2 more SS just to show what the BE can do.
I know that JR has had his E1200 to 3.5ghz. If i was to do it over again i would get a E1200 i paid over $100 for my BE then i had to get a HSF so i have about $150 between HSF and CPU


----------



## bigtye (Jul 17, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> roger that ! my avg for the 3.5gig is 220fps.



Any results yet for 2x1gb in dual channel?

Tye


----------

